# Non-Cichlid tankmates for Madagascar cichlids?



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

After I reseal my new tank (used 150g leaker) I'm going to stock it with Madagascar Cichlids. It looks like it will be a species from Ptychochromis and a species or two from Paretroplus.

What non-cichlid fish can I put in there as tankmates? I'm not familiar with "tropical community fish" and don't know what besides rainbow fish would work in there...

What do you guys think?

~Ed


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

In the book "The Endemic Cichlids of Madagascar" beside the numerous rainbows (Bedotia and Rheocles), they list many killifish of the genus Pachypanchax, a number of gobvs of the genus Awaous, Glossogobius , Sicyopterus and Eleotris, catfish of the genus Arius, and a puffer (Arothron).
There are also freshwater mullet (which I doubt are available), and many brackish fish like scats,and Kulia ruperstris. 
This book is an excellent reference for all Madagascan info, and an English version can be ordered from Roland Staub of the French Cichlid Assn.


----------

